# Fiberglass/nylon screen vs metal...



## Redbug (Feb 8, 2014)

Will bees eat through the fiberglass/nylon 1/8" screening, (I have some on hand)? Or do you recommend the metal anyways?


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

It depends on what you intend to use it for. I have used nylon/Fiberglas for transport covers, and robber screens. but they do not last years like metal. I have a few that were given to me by a friend who made them that have stainless steel screens in them, I wish I had a few dozen.


----------



## the doc (Mar 3, 2010)

Mice can easily chew thru the fiberglass nylon stuff and make a real mess


----------



## Redbug (Feb 8, 2014)

the doc said:


> Mice can easily chew thru the fiberglass nylon stuff and make a real mess


Ohhh...I didn't think of that! Now I know it's metal all the way.


----------



## USMCEOD (Jan 5, 2014)

If the mice don't eat it, in about a year it stretches out and gets stuck to the frames and whatever else...I put some as a screened bottom board over a large small hive beetle trap and the bees stuck it to the trap... I have plenty left over, may try it for something but not inside the hive....


----------



## johng (Nov 24, 2009)

Yes, they will chew through fiberglass screen. It's funny I just talked to someone last weekend, where a bee club had used some on their observation hive at the county fair. After a few days the bees had chewed through and were getting out. 

I would go ahead and invest in a roll of #8 screen. You can order a 25foot roll on Amazon reasonable. You will end up using it. I find myself using it all the time for closing up hives, making robber screens, push in queen cages, and of course bottom boards.


----------



## Redbug (Feb 8, 2014)

Yes, it's a hard size to find. Lowe's, Home Depot and Ace don't have it. I took back the nylon stuff and got my money back from Lowe's since I didn't use any. I kinda had a hint the bees might overcome it by chewing through it. And then the mice!

Doh! Amazon! Hopefully find some other stuff also, $35 and free shipping. That's what I will do. That's cheaper than running all around town wasting gas, time, and chances for a fender bender.


----------



## F6Hawk (Mar 31, 2014)

Just bought a roll of 1/8" X 24" X 100' of hardware cloth for $92 off Amazon with free shipping. That's 92¢ per foot, compared to $1.65 I was paying locally when I could find it.


----------

